# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  X-ONE2 filament insertion

## ziggi

Hi, I am a complete novice, having just received my printer today. I did the basic setup using the included manual and several youTube videos. I successfully inserted the filament initially, and saw a thin thread coming out of the extruder, just like in one of the videos. Then I fumbled a bit between the Preheat and Filament screens (basically just learning what they do), did the plane leveling and then attempted to print a sample from the SD card. The machine started moving as if printing, but no plastic was coming out of the extruder.

I repeated the filament insertion (a couple of times) but when pressing the DOWN arrow on the screen 3 times (as per the manual), there was only clicking but the filament was NOT being pulled in. If anything I think I felt it being pushed out. 

Besides the obvious question "What is happening and how to fix it?", I would also like to know how far I am supposed to push the filament manually. To the point of first resistance or do I push the lever on the left and then push the filament deeper? I believe this make a difference. I tried both, but the machine is only clicking and the filament is not moving and not being extruded, anymore (only slightly jerked). Although, on one Print attempt, when the head was positioned in the left front extreme, I saw a drop of plastic being extruded. But that's it. So I don't think the extruder is clogged. But before I start disassembling and cleaning it, I turned to this forum. (I also sent an email to the Qidi Help desk).

Please help, thanks.
Ziggi

----------


## ziggi

Just for consistency, I fixed the problem. It was not with the extruder, but there was a piece of plastic lodged in the pulling gear (rather deep and badly accessible). I was reluctant to at first, but later decided to remove the head cover and the fan, and that led me to the debris. It was not easy to remove, but when I succeeded, the printer came alive. A lesson learned for me: do not randomly play with the controls. I must have pushed the UP arrow on the Filament menu, so the hot filament end went up to the gear. Lesson for the manufacturer (already notified them): better documentation, be specific with the steps, possible missteps, and describe the function of all controls in the manual (or if recommending videos, be specific which ones, and make them with more commentaries, rather than just finger-pointing and grunts). However, so far I like the printer.

Ziggi




> Hi, I am a complete novice, having just received my printer today. I did the basic setup using the included manual and several youTube videos. I successfully inserted the filament initially, and saw a thin thread coming out of the extruder, just like in one of the videos. Then I fumbled a bit between the Preheat and Filament screens (basically just learning what they do), did the plane leveling and then attempted to print a sample from the SD card. The machine started moving as if printing, but no plastic was coming out of the extruder.
> 
> I repeated the filament insertion (a couple of times) but when pressing the DOWN arrow on the screen 3 times (as per the manual), there was only clicking but the filament was NOT being pulled in. If anything I think I felt it being pushed out. 
> 
> Besides the obvious question "What is happening and how to fix it?", I would also like to know how far I am supposed to push the filament manually. To the point of first resistance or do I push the lever on the left and then push the filament deeper? I believe this make a difference. I tried both, but the machine is only clicking and the filament is not moving and not being extruded, anymore (only slightly jerked). Although, on one Print attempt, when the head was positioned in the left front extreme, I saw a drop of plastic being extruded. But that's it. So I don't think the extruder is clogged. But before I start disassembling and cleaning it, I turned to this forum. (I also sent an email to the Qidi Help desk).
> 
> Please help, thanks.
> Ziggi

----------

